# WinnChill Celebrity Appearance, Feb. 2nd 2011



## billski (Oct 29, 2010)

"WinnChill", of Alpine Zone fame, will be speaking at the February 2nd, 2011 ACE Ski and Board Club Meeting in Westford Mass.  "WinnChill", also known as Cameron Thomas is the founder of www.snowforecast.com which provides daily winter weather resort forecasts throughout the United States.   His presentation will include a discussion of mountain weather forecasting in New England.    This meeting is open to the public.
http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/meetings.html


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking forward to chatting weather!  Thanks for the invite Bill!  

I can't take credit for founding Snowforecast.com though--that would go to Chris Manly, who was featured in an ESPN article.  He's worked so hard at building it up over the years.  Any celebrity status should apply to him. :wink: 

Cheers


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2010)

oops.  Mea culpa!  I'll fix it up and add the background as things get closer.  Thanks!


----------

